# A good book?



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello heresy-online, I've decided to get one of the BL books but the trouble is I'm not sure which one to get and I've never read a BL book before. I do have a pretty good understanding of 40K, hopefully that will help.

so, where do i begin?


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Start with Horus Rising....the first HH book in the series.

Space Marine's Battles series----Rynn's World was very good also.

Doc


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I would easily take Helsreach over Rynn's world. Helsreach was probably the best loyalist SM book I have ever read where as Rynn's world was just 'ok'. Anyway Horus Rising is a good place to start, its where I started as well less than a 9 months ago and now I am on my 35th 40k book.

I would also consider the 'Eisenhorn ' book, its amazing. Think Jack Bauer in space. But WAYYYY more badass.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Horus rising is certainly a good start.
Another would be the first in the Night lords series by Aaron Dembski-Bowden called Soul Hunter.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Really, do people even use the search bar nowadays? 

Literally, there have been thousands of threads like this already. However, to stop myself acting like a jerk, I'm going to give you a list of nice books to start off with:

_Space Marine Battles Series_, It's directed at beginners and focuses largely on famous Space Marine Battles. I reccommend that you pick up _Helsreach, Fall of Damnos_ and _Battle of the Fang_ (Upon release, I've read an advanced review copy already), as these are all excellent additions to the SMB series. _Rynn's World_ and _The Purging of Kadillius_ you can afford to miss, by the way, they're not very good. _Hunt for Voldorious_ is meh, a decent novel. Nothing too show-stopping like the first three that I mentioned.

Then there's also the _Gaunt's Ghosts_ Series, a long-running range of books written by Dan Abnett, and which I always reccommend to newcomers to BL. They're the best, simply put. Although they are a long read, consisting of three Omnibuses (_The Founding, The Saint_ and _The Lost_ in that order), and a collection of short stories (_Sabbat Worlds_, written by various authors), as well as a single novel called _Blood Pact_ (Set after _The Lost Omnibus_), and the upcoming novel _Salvation's Reach_, set to be out later this year (October, I think).

And of course, there's also the Horus Heresy Series, Black Library's flagship series, but I've posted the entire list waayyy too many times for me to go through them again.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

the first BL book i read was Nightbringer, the first in Graham Mcneill's ultramarines series, which is a brilliant series, the Eisenhorn series and Ravenor series are excellent inquisition stories, the Horus Heresy series is fantastic as already stated above, Angels of Darkness by Gav Thorpe is a very strong book in my opinion, and the Space Marine battle series is also very good (although a new series to me i've on read Fall of Damnos and am part way through Purging of Kadillus atm) and in my humble opinion you won't go far wrong with anything written by Graham Mcneill, Dan Abnett, ADB, Gav Thorpe and James Swallow


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Without the bullshit - Bobss' collection of Horus Heresy reviews

Different authors have different styles. I'd recommend anything by *Dan Abnett*, *Graham McNeil*, *Aaron Dembski-Bowden *and *Nick Kyme*. Abnett's work is masterful and reads like a saga, McNeill is brilliant at portraying the glory of the fictional multiverse; where as Bowden can depict the gothic-horror of the galaxy far better than most. Kyme's books read more like traditional science fiction than the rest. It's all about preference, yeah :grin:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, and I'd second Bobss's mentions.


----------

